# الأقسام التقنية > منتدى العاب الكمبيوتر و الـPlaystation >  جديد وحصري:- Need for Speed Shift

## Abdallah Qasaimeh

[align=center]*Need for Speed Shift 

*

















*
 Minimum Requirements: 

 * Pentium 4 3.2GHz (3.4 GHz for Vista) 
 * 1GB RAM (2GB Vista) 
 * Graphics card with 256MB of RAM support Pixel Shader 3 (PCI-Ex) 
 * Sound Card compatible with DirectX 9.0c 
 * 10GB free hard disk space 
 * Windows XP SP3 or Vista SP1 
 * 8x DVD Drive 

 Recommended Requirements: 

 * Intel Core 2 Duo 2.5 GHz or AMD 64 X2 2 GHz 
 * 2GB RAM (3GB for Vista) 
 * Graphics card with 512MB of RAM support Pixel Shader 3 (PCI-Ex) 
 * Sound Card compatible with DirectX 9.0c 
 * 10GB free hard disk space 
 * Windows XP SP3 or Vista SP1 
 * 8x DVD Drive 

*  *
* *http://hotfile.com/dl/15236535/6749459/cybercity4free.***s.com_NFS_Shift.part01.rar.html 
http://hotfile.com/dl/15236536/7203f...art02.rar.html 
http://hotfile.com/dl/15236537/ff419...art03.rar.html 
http://hotfile.com/dl/15236538/92362...art04.rar.html 
http://hotfile.com/dl/15236539/f9aa1...art05.rar.html 
http://hotfile.com/dl/15236540/fa55f...art06.rar.html 
http://hotfile.com/dl/15236541/863bb...art07.rar.html 
http://hotfile.com/dl/15236542/fa3b4...art08.rar.html 
http://hotfile.com/dl/15236543/f3ad8...art09.rar.html 
http://hotfile.com/dl/15236544/be6f9...art10.rar.html 
http://hotfile.com/dl/15236545/1d0a0...art11.rar.html 
http://hotfile.com/dl/15236546/ac907...art12.rar.html 
http://hotfile.com/dl/15236547/1e986...art13.rar.html 
http://hotfile.com/dl/15236548/823a0...art14.rar.html 
http://hotfile.com/dl/15236549/5d05f...art15.rar.html 
http://hotfile.com/dl/15236550/25b55...art16.rar.html 
http://hotfile.com/dl/15236551/16434...art17.rar.html 
http://hotfile.com/dl/15236552/0a2b7...art18.rar.html 
http://hotfile.com/dl/15236553/86b30...art19.rar.html 
http://hotfile.com/dl/15236554/8e2d7...art20.rar.html 
http://hotfile.com/dl/15236555/43a83...art21.rar.html 
http://hotfile.com/dl/15236556/8eee7...art22.rar.html 
http://hotfile.com/dl/15236557/f9139...art23.rar.html 
http://hotfile.com/dl/15236558/e2dfb...art24.rar.html 
http://hotfile.com/dl/15236559/d76c2...art25.rar.html 
http://hotfile.com/dl/15236560/8451c...art26.rar.html 
http://hotfile.com/dl/15236561/b8696...art27.rar.html 
http://hotfile.com/dl/15236562/c3029...art28.rar.html 
http://hotfile.com/dl/15236563/f974a...art29.rar.html 
http://hotfile.com/dl/15236564/ff44e...art30.rar.html 
http://hotfile.com/dl/15236565/8edc7...art31.rar.html 
http://hotfile.com/dl/15236566/305bd...art32.rar.html 
http://hotfile.com/dl/15236567/695e8...art33.rar.html 
http://hotfile.com/dl/15236568/4aea1...art34.rar.html 
http://hotfile.com/dl/15236569/cbd56...art35.rar.html 
http://hotfile.com/dl/15236570/adeed...art36.rar.html 
http://hotfile.com/dl/15236571/f9719...art37.rar.html 
http://hotfile.com/dl/15236572/42289...art38.rar.html 
http://hotfile.com/dl/15236573/7cdf6...art39.rar.html 
http://hotfile.com/dl/15236574/b4497...art40.rar.html 
http://hotfile.com/dl/15236575/41fd2...art41.rar.html 
http://hotfile.com/dl/15236576/4b0d7...art42.rar.html 

http://www.mediafire.com/file/ooti4y...ter.part43.rar 
http://hotfile.com/dl/15236577/90b6c...art44.rar.html 
http://hotfile.com/dl/15236578/ab2ae...art45.rar.html 
http://hotfile.com/dl/15236579/2b9fd...art46.rar.html 
http://hotfile.com/dl/15236580/2915a...art47.rar.html 
http://hotfile.com/dl/15236581/c16de...art48.rar.html 
http://hotfile.com/dl/15236582/daecf...art49.rar.html 
http://hotfile.com/dl/15236583/9fc73...art50.rar.html 
http://hotfile.com/dl/15236584/88379...art51.rar.html 
http://hotfile.com/dl/15236585/4fceb...art52.rar.html 
http://hotfile.com/dl/15236586/09e68...art53.rar.html 
http://hotfile.com/dl/15236587/d5e3c...art54.rar.html 
http://hotfile.com/dl/15236588/aa8a5...art55.rar.html 
http://hotfile.com/dl/15236589/b3ab7...art56.rar.html 
http://hotfile.com/dl/15236590/a0319...art57.rar.html 
http://hotfile.com/dl/15236591/2c253...art58.rar.html 
http://hotfile.com/dl/15236592/18ca8...art59.rar.html



*  [/align]*
**
*

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

[align=center]*روابط أخرى وبحجم 2 جيجا فقط


http://netload.in/dateitR4CxK2Qy6/c3...part01.rar.htm
http://netload.in/dateiSnvhUMtYQ5/c3...part02.rar.htm
http://netload.in/dateiBtOzzGqRb7/c3...part03.rar.htm
http://netload.in/dateiG9V0YMVJWv/c3...part04.rar.htm
http://netload.in/datei6sFCaZCtN9/c3...part05.rar.htm
http://netload.in/datei4w0QPEFIGY/c3...part06.rar.htm
http://netload.in/dateimpIEhIxCwE/c3...part07.rar.htm
http://netload.in/dateiWcCVgTm2oQ/c3...part08.rar.htm
http://netload.in/dateioR2199WHmA/c3...part09.rar.htm
http://netload.in/dateiKccrpI2II7/c3...part10.rar.htm
*                   [/align]

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

*[align=center]روابط جديدة


http://rapidshare.com/files/29491979...fss.part01.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/29491401...fss.part02.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/29492705...fss.part03.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/29491952...fss.part04.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/29490867...fss.part05.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/29491979...fss.part06.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/29491407...fss.part07.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/29490900...fss.part08.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/29492703...fss.part10.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/29490865...fss.part11.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/29491309...fss.part12.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/29490866...fss.part13.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/29493256...fss.part14.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/29492521...fss.part15.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/29491438...fss.part16.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/29492684...fss.part17.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/29492708...fss.part18.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/29492692...fss.part19.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/29491962...fss.part20.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/29490865...fss.part21.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/29491992...fss.part22.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/29491830...fss.part23.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/29491405...fss.part24.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/29490878...fss.part25.rar 
http://rapidshare.com/files/29490776...fss.part26.rar
[/align]*

----------

